# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Cooking 1-400 Fastest Possible!

## osterberg501

Hello everyone, I just posted a video (Guild Wars 2: Cooking Guide 1-400 Fastest Possible + 10 Free Levels! - YouTube) that shows the quickest way I have found to level cooking 1-400. It would be amazing if you could stop by and check it out! Thank you for your time and let me know what you think (:

----------

